# dont know what to do ?



## bluemini (Sep 28, 2011)

Okay I have been looking for a mini rex doe for about 6 months now and its really starting to bug me, I seen where someone had two lops(buck and doe) cage and food for $25 they are really pretty and I have had the breed before but I have my heart set on mini rex .

  I dont know what to do,should I just settle for these cause they are being sold or keep on searching ?  I know in the end im the one making the decision but should I settle for something I dont want just to have rabbits ?


  I have my mind set on rex.    I have cages and everything ready just no rabbit ,I know it would be kind of silly to get them if I dont 100% love the breed and want to raise that kind right ?


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 28, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> Okay I have been looking for a mini rex doe for about 6 months now and its really starting to bug me, I seen where someone had two lops(buck and doe) cage and food for $25 they are really pretty and I have had the breed before but I have my heart set on mini rex .
> 
> I dont know what to do,should I just settle for these cause they are being sold or keep on searching ?  I know in the end im the one making the decision but should I settle for something I dont want just to have rabbits ?
> 
> ...


From what I have learned, dont ever settle. You will end up regretting it. Where do you live? I bet there is a mini rex breeder somewhere.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 28, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> bluemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah its just really starting to seem like I wont find one ,  I live in east KY about 2 hours from Ohio .    I have been looking on craigslist but just finding males and meat rabbits


----------



## bluemini (Sep 28, 2011)

Aso, I know for sure I will be getting one by april because I always go to the fair and trade days that month,I had planed to go oct. 9th but dont think I will get to go this time .

  Im just ready to have some now cause I have waited so long . I have really bad luck with lops,lol I had 3 doe's , one was even papered and my dog killed them ...but i dont have the dog know so that wouldnt happen but still im more of a rex kind of person :/


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 28, 2011)

http://rabbitbreeders.us/mini-rex-rabbit-breeders

There are some in Ohio.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 28, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> http://rabbitbreeders.us/mini-rex-rabbit-breeders
> 
> There are some in Ohio.


Thank you so much !!!!!  I found one thats about 8 minutes from where we stay when we go and visit !


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 28, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> woodleighcreek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WONDERFUL! I knew there was a mini rex breeder out there!


----------



## hoodat (Sep 29, 2011)

Too bad I don't live closer. I have a sweet little mini rex buck that a friend brought by for my doe to foster and he looks kind of out of place with my full size rex. Doesn't phaze him though. He doesn't take any guff from the big guys.


----------



## currycomb (Sep 29, 2011)

yeah, you just live in the wrong place, we have several mini rex does for sale


----------



## bluemini (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah that person I saw on there dont have any for sale right now , and wish I was closer lol . No one around here sells rabbits,im always having to travel to OH and get them but at the moment I dont have plans of going that far any time soon .


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Oct 10, 2011)

wish i was closer, i'm in pa. i don't have any babies at the moment but half my herd is mini rexes and usually i always have babies available most of the year.  i sold out at last show in aug and haven't rebred any yet. u r close enough though check http://classifieds.pennswoods.net/classifieds/categoryListing.cgi?viewcategory=Rabbits . most r pa listed but other states list on there all around us so if ya check in from time to time u may find someone close to ya now and then and usually someone always has mini rexes listed here and there pretty frequently.


----------



## bluemini (Oct 10, 2011)

therealsilkiechick said:
			
		

> wish i was closer, i'm in pa. i don't have any babies at the moment but half my herd is mini rexes and usually i always have babies available most of the year.  i sold out at last show in aug and haven't rebred any yet. u r close enough though check http://classifieds.pennswoods.net/classifieds/categoryListing.cgi?viewcategory=Rabbits . most r pa listed but other states list on there all around us so if ya check in from time to time u may find someone close to ya now and then and usually someone always has mini rexes listed here and there pretty frequently.


OKay thank you , and yeah seems like I live in the wrong state for rabbits :/


----------



## oneacrefarm (Oct 13, 2011)

Is there a way to get a "train" going to get some Mini Rex to her? If several people volunteered to drive a leg of the journey, I bet she could get her rabbits. I am in Texas or I would be the first to volunteer...

Shannon


----------

